# *-*-*-*مكتبة كتب الهندسة الكهربية والالكترونية



## ابا المؤمن (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بوضع مكتبة كتب لهندسة الالكترونيات والكهرباء 

متجددة باستمرار وربنا يوفققنى فى ذلك ان شاء الله 

نبدا المكتبة ​*



*الكتاب الاول ​*




*High Reliability Magnetic Devices ​*

















High Reliability Magnetic Devices 
(Electrical Engineering & Electronics, 115)
By Colonel Wm. T. McLyman
* Publisher: CRC
* Number Of Pages: 400
* Publication Date: 2002-07-17 
* ISBN / ASIN: 0824708180 
$161.45

Book De******************ion:
Showcasing the most authoritative information, this book features step-by-step instructions on ordering raw materials, choosing construction techniques, conducting in-process inspection, performing end-item testing, and providing quality assurance recommendations to improve reliability and minimize cost. Providing 400 easy-to-follow illustrations, the book features discussions on the maximization of output power in transformer design, toroidal powder core selection, transformer and inductor losses, eddy currents and insulation, annealing and stress-relief in magnetic cores, magnet wire and electrical insulating materials, soldering and magnet wire termination, and more

Format: Per chapter PDFs 
Archive: RAR
Size: 10.41 MB​

http://mihd.net/b5mpng

او

http://rapidshare.com/files/49198424/0824708180.rar
الكتاب التانى ​


*Energy Management Systems & Direct Digital Control​*












Energy Management Systems & Direct Digital Control
By Panke
* Publisher: Fairmont Press
* Number Of Pages: 243
* Publication Date: 2002-07
* ISBN / ASIN: 0824709209 
$99.95

Book De******************ion:
Written with the building owner or facility manager in mind, this plain English guide to use of energy management systems and direct digital control covers the full spectrum of hardware and software currently utilized to manage energy and control inside environments in all types of buildings and facilities. Topics include hardware and system components, system architecture, networking, communication protocol, operator/machine interface, estimating costs and savings, choosing the right system, system expansion, operation and maintenance, and operator training

Format: Per chapter PDFs
Archive: RAR
Size: 1.62 MB​


http://mihd.net/1evufm

او


http://rapidshare.com/files/49196461/0824709209.rar
*الكتاب الثالث ​*




*Computer Aided Power System Analysis​*











Computer Aided Power System Analysis (Power Engineering, 15)
By Natarajan
* Publisher: CRC
* Number Of Pages: 392
* Publication Date: 2002-04-15 
* ISBN / ASIN: 0824706994 
$142.76

Book De******************ion:
This title evaluates the performance, safety, efficiency, reliability and economics of a power delivery system. It emphasizes the use and interpretation of computational data to assess system operating limits, load level increases, equipment failure and mitigating procedures through computer-aided analysis to maximize cost-effectiveness

Format: Per Chapter PDFs 
Archive: RAR



http://mihd.net/x0hozm

او


http://rapidshare.com/files/49196163/0824706994.rar
Size: 11.85 MB
*الكتاب الرابع​*




*Feedback Amplifiers: Theory and Design​*













Feedback Amplifiers: Theory and Design
By Gaetano Palumbo,&nbspSalvatore Pennisi, 
* Publisher: Springer
* Number Of Pages: 280
* Publication Date: 2002-01-01 
* ISBN / ASIN: 0792376439 
$156.00

Book De******************ion:
Feedback Amplifiers: Theory and Design deals with feedback and feedback amplifiers. Although this topic has been extensively investigated over the years, theoretically exact and at the same time sufficiently simple and well organized material is not, to the authors' judgement, present today in literature. After describing the fundamental properties of feedback, the book illustrates techniques of analysis for greater insight into feedback amplifiers and design strategies to optimise their performance.

The book has two main targets 1) a tutorial purpose since its aim is first to introduce and then to bring the reader to in-depth analysis and design of feedback circuits; 2) to present original material on the topic of feedback circuits. In particular, a new comprehensive approach for the frequency compensation of two-stage and three-stage amplifiers is adopted, and insightful new results are reported for harmonic distortion in the frequency domain


Format: PDF
Archive: RAR
Size: 5.36 MB​


http://mihd.net/kavlwc

او



http://rapidshare.com/files/49193589/0792376439.rar

*الكتاب الخامس​*




*Signal and Image Processing in Navigational Systems​*
















Signal and Image Processing in Navigational Systems (The Electrical Engineering and Applied Signal Processing Series)
By Vyacheslav P. Tuzlukov
* Publisher: CRC
* Number Of Pages: 664
* Publication Date: 2004-11-29 
* ISBN / ASIN: 0849315980 
$189.95

Book De******************ion:
Classical and modern theories have given us a degree of noise immunity by defining the sufficient statistic of the mean of the likelihood function. The generalized theory moves beyond these limitations to determine the jointly sufficient statistics of the mean and variance of the likelihood function. Signal and Image Processing in Navigational Systems introduces us to the generalized approach, and then delves rigorously into the theory and practical applications of this approach. This volume represents the most in-depth discussion of the generalized approach to date, providing many examples and computer models to demonstrate how this approach raises the upper limits of noise immunity for navigation systems, leading to better detection performances. This book is vital for signal and image processing experts, radar, communications, acoustics, and navigational systems designers, as well as professionals in the fields of statistical pattern recognition, biomedicine, astronomy, and robotics who wish to extend the boundaries of noise immunity and improve qualitative performance of their systems

Format: Per Chapter PDFs
Archive: RAR
Size: 10.18 MB​


http://mihd.net/hof0va

او

http://rapidshare.com/files/49192281/0849315980.rar
*الكتاب السادس​*



*Power System State Estimation: Theory and Implementation​*












Power System State Estimation: Theory and Implementation (Power Engineering, 24)
By Ali Abur,&nbspAntonio Gómez Expósito, 
* Publisher: CRC
* Number Of Pages: 324
* Publication Date: 2004-03-24
* ISBN / ASIN: 0824755707 
$90.71

Book De******************ion:
Offering an up-to-date account of the strategies utilized in state estimation of electric power systems, this ************ provides a broad overview of power system operation and the role of state estimation in overall energy management. It uses an abundance of examples, models, tables, and guidelines to clearly examine new aspects of state estimation, the testing of network observability, and methods to assure computational efficiency. Includes numerous tutorial examples that fully analyze problems posed by the inclusion of current measurements in existing state estimators and illustrate practical solutions to these challenges. Written by two expert researchers in the field, Power System State Estimation extensively details topics never before covered in depth in any other ************, including novel robust state estimation methods, estimation of parameter and topology errors, and the use of ampere measurements for state estimation. It introduces various methods and computational issues involved in the formulation and implementation of the weighted least squares (WLS) approach, presents statistical tests for the detection and identification of bad data in system measurements, and reveals alternative topological and numerical formulations for the network observability problem​


http://mihd.net/o9a0x3

او


http://rapidshare.com/files/49189811/0824755707.rar
الكتاب السابع 



*CRC Handbook of Thermoelectrics​*













CRC Handbook of Thermoelectrics
By
* Publisher: CRC
* Number Of Pages: 720
* Publication Date: 1995-07-14
* ISBN / ASIN: 0849301467 
$250.29

Book De******************ion:
Thermoelectrics is the science and technology associated with thermoelectric converters, that is, the generation of electrical power by the Seebeck effect and refrigeration by the Peltier effect. Thermoelectric generators are being used in increasing numbers to provide electrical power in medical, military, and deep space applications where combinations of their desirable properties outweigh their relatively high cost and low generating efficiency. In recent years there also has been an increase in the requirement for thermoelectric coolers (Peltier devices) for use in infrared detectors and in optical communications. Information on thermoelectrics is not readily available as it is widely scattered throughout the literature. The Handbook centralizes this information in a convenient format under a single cover. Sixty of the world's foremost authorities on thermoelectrics have contributed to this Handbook. It is comprised of fifty-five chapters, a number of which contain previously unpublished material. The *******s are arranged in eight sections: general principles and theoretical considerations, material preparation, measurement of thermoelectric properties, thermoelectric materials, thermoelectric generation, generator applications, thermoelectric refrigeration, and applications of thermoelectric cooling. The CRC Handbook of Thermoelectrics has a broad-based scope. It will interest researchers, technologists, and manufacturers, as well as students and the well-informed, non-specialist reader

Format: Per chapter PDFs
Archive: RAR
Size: 65.37 MB​



http://mihd.net/mzgxq1

او

http://rapidshare.com/files/49254505/0849301467.rar

*الكتاب الثامن​*



*Handbook of Silicon Semiconductor Metrology​*













Handbook of Silicon Semiconductor Metrology
By
* Publisher: CRC
* Number Of Pages: 896
* Publication Date: 2001-06-29
* ISBN / ASIN: 0824705068 
$204.66

Book De******************ion:
Containing more than 300 equations and nearly 500 drawings, photographs, and micrographs, this reference surveys key areas such as optical measurements and in-line calibration methods. It describes cleanroom-based measurement technology used during the manufacture of silicon integrated circuits and covers model-based, critical dimension, overlay, acoustic film thickness, dopant dose, junction depth, and electrical measurements; particle and defect detection; and flatness following chemical mechanical polishing. Providing examples of well-developed metrology capability, the book focuses on metrology for lithography, transistor, capacitor, and on-chip interconnect process technologies​

http://mihd.net/denhsq


او

http://rapidshare.com/files/49245481/0824705068.rar




 

 محمد أبوزهرةمشاهدة ملفه الشخصيزيارة موقع محمد أبوزهرة المفضلالبحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها محمد أبوزهرة




 04-10-2007, 03:47 #*9* محمد أبوزهرة 
الإدارة



 

تاريخ التسجيل: 09 2007
الدولة: مصر- طنطا
المشاركات: 1,278 






*الكتاب التاسع *​*[/SIZE



**Power System Analysis: Short-Circuit Load Flow and Harmonics *​













Power System Analysis: Short-Circuit Load Flow and Harmonics (Power Engineering)
By J.C. Das
* Publisher: CRC
* Number Of Pages: 
* Publication Date: 2002-04-17
* ISBN / ASIN: 0824707370
$178.90 

Book De******************ion:
Featuring extensive calculations and examples, this reference discusses theoretical and practical aspects of short-circuit currents in ac and dc systems, load flow, and harmonic analyses to provide a sound knowledge base for modern computer-based studies that can be utilized in real-world applications. Presenting more than 2300 figures, tables, and equations, the author explores matrix methods for network solutions and includes load flow and optimization techniques. He discusses ac and dc short-circuit systems calculations in accordance with standards set by the American National Standards Institute (ANSI) and the International Electrotechnical Commission (IEC​


http://mihd.net/py7nu9


او


http://rapidshare.com/files/49243621/0824707370.rar




 

 محمد أبوزهرةمشاهدة ملفه الشخصيزيارة موقع محمد أبوزهرة المفضلالبحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها محمد أبوزهرة

​
​





 04-10-2007, 03:50 #*10* محمد أبوزهرة 
الإدارة



 

تاريخ التسجيل: 09 2007
الدولة: مصر- طنطا
المشاركات: 1,278 






*الكتاب العاشر​*



*Handbook of High-Temperature Superconductor Electronics​*











Handbook of High-Temperature Superconductor Electronics (Applied Physics)
By
* Publisher: CRC
* Number Of Pages: 456
* Publication Date: 2003-05-06 
* ISBN / ASIN: 0824708237 
$229.95

Book De******************ion:
Devoted to the preparation, characterization, and evaluation of HTS electronic devices, the Handbook of High-Temperature Superconductor Electronics provides information on using high-Tc thin films and junctions to increase speed, lessen noise, lower power consumption and enhance upper frequency limits in superconductor electronics. Compiled by a group of internationally renowned authors, it discusses the implementation of HTS digital circuits, microwave filters and subsystems and transition-edge bolometers. Other topics include cryocooler usage in high-Tc 
devices, HTS thin films for electronic devices, and the fabrication and applications of various HTS junctions





http://mihd.net/kfin8m

او

http://rapidshare.com/files/49241861/0824708237.rar




 ​​




​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (4 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك بس ياريت الصور


----------



## ررمزي (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الصانع المبدع (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله ورعاك ودائما أتحفنا بكل ما هو جديد :75:


----------



## حازم حمدي (10 سبتمبر 2008)

والله مجموعة متميزة من الكتب بس اناكنت عايز كتاب في basics of circuits


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كبير


----------



## eng_m faried (20 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمد مصطفى العمدة (20 أبريل 2009)

مشكور ممكن كتاب عن المحركات الحثية


----------



## احمد القضاه (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الكتب


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وزادك من علمه وجعل ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alal54 (20 أغسطس 2011)

pleas can you send me this book and other to my e-mail adress :[email protected] 
because i can not download them


----------

